# Best method of force fetch



## Eyeinthesky (Nov 25, 2014)

I have a year old golden retriever that I think I am going to have to force fetch. She is rock solid in the water, but when in the field she doesn't like to retrieve. She will run out to the downed bird, look at it, move it a few feet, look at it some more, move it around some more...ect. If I throw a dead bird or bumper for her to retrieve she is perfect...just can't figure out why she isn't retrieving downed birds in the field??? Anyway, I have never Force Fetched a dog and know their are different methods. Is their one that would work good for a "softer" golden? 
Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would HIGHLY recommend Evan Graham's "Smartworks" book... it will walk you right through the process.... the BEST thing you can do is to get with a friend that has done it and let them help. Good luck and let me know if you have problems...


----------

